# Trail ride in Talladega, AL



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, due to the crappy weather forecast for this weekend that we had in the past week, this whole equestrian weekend at Top Trails was cancelled. 

Huge bummer. I was looking forward to getting away from the same ole trails and seeing something different. And today turned out to be a gorgeous day here. 

:-(


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Too bad. It sounded like a great time. Maybe they will reschedule.


----------

